# looking for 15' boat only



## jsk4224 (Apr 26, 2014)

came in front lake Livingston earlier this pm and noticed my 15' kingfisher is rotting away at transom. so, i'm looking for boat only.
if any are out there, please advise.
john


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

look on craigs list or here...... good luck........


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Look in 2 cool boats for sale, and craigslist. You can call around to some boat dealers to, maybe some one traded one in. Thats how I got my John boat trailer it was on the back of the lot, they forgot they had it. The guy bought a new trailer from them and traded his old one in.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Kingfisher*

What kind/style/alu/glass...what motor HP/long /short shaft..Sounds like you only want boat ..Or boat and trailer or Just another Kingfisher...We just got too many ??? to be helpful ..I googled (15 kingfisher)and saw several


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

What year is your Kingerfisher , I have an early 80's .
There is a simalar hull in New Caney for sale west side of 59 between 1485 and Community dr. Sign says 500.00 but it has been there awhile.


----------



## BrazosRiverKing (Jul 22, 2014)

I have a 15 ft monark that i no longer use in good condition. Shoot me a contact number if interested.


----------



## PaPa T (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a 15' Skeeter Bass boat I need to sell. It's in pretty good shape. It's located by Wolf Creek Park at Lake Livingston.


----------



## jsk4224 (Apr 26, 2014)

BrazosRiverKing said:


> I have a 15 ft monark that i no longer use in good condition. Shoot me a contact number if interested.


am interested, john 936-377-5371


----------



## jsk4224 (Apr 26, 2014)

PaPa T said:


> I have a 15' Skeeter Bass boat I need to sell. It's in pretty good shape. It's located by Wolf Creek Park at Lake Livingston.


am interested, john 936-377-5371


----------



## klimitd (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a 15 ft g3 and a bass tracker pro 165 for sale if you are interested


----------



## PaPa T (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi John, I tried to call your number but got no answer. I will be up there this weekend if you want to look at it.


----------



## jsk4224 (Apr 26, 2014)

*boat only*

am interested, please call john 936-377-5371


----------



## jsk4224 (Apr 26, 2014)

PaPa T said:


> Hi John, I tried to call your number but got no answer. I will be up there this weekend if you want to look at it.


yes, i would like to look at it. please call 936-377-5371.


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Here's a boat on CL that may be just like your current boat

http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/4585594710.html


----------



## jsk4224 (Apr 26, 2014)

yes, interested in all inquires, thank-you. 

john
936-377-5371


----------

